

Apple Employees reveal the truth - rrpadhy
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-employees-confess-all-the-worst-things-about-working-at-apple-2014-4

======
scottoreilly
I don't think anything in that article is particularly surprising. Apple is
incredibly concerned with secrecy, and they share a lot of dysfunctions with
other huge tech companies. Yep.

